# Dead Fish In Lake Erie: Thousands Of Walleye Mysteriously Die



## rockinmichigan (Feb 22, 2004)

TOLEDO, Ohio -- Wildlife researchers want to know what's killing thousands of walleye in Lake Erie that have been washing up on beaches along its western shore.
It's a big concern for anglers who come from across the Midwest and beyond to catch the lake's most popular sport fish.
The best guess is that the die-off can be blamed on natural causes stemming from the stress of spawning and the cold, stormy spring, said Roger Knight, Lake Erie fisheries program manager for the Ohio Department of Natural Resources.
"It all kind of fits that picture," he said.
The worst is likely over, said Knight, who flew over the lake earlier this week and didn't see a huge number of dead fish. "It probably started a while ago," he said.
It's difficult to know how many walleye have died, but Knight estimated it was in the thousands based on phone calls coming into his office. Most have been around the Lake Erie islands and between Toledo and Port Clinton.
Whatever is killing them isn't a danger to people who catch and eat walleye out of the lake, Knight added.
The walleye may be one of the most important resources for towns along Lake Erie's western shore.
Fishing brings in close to $500 million in spending on equipment, food, fuel and hotels, according to the American Sportfishing Association. This weekend, about 250 professionals and amateurs are participating in a tournament in Port Clinton.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/13/dead-fish-lake-erie-2011_n_861898.html


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I dont know whats killing the fish, but it aint harmful to humans He talks like a man with a paper but hole


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

What does the term "He talks like a man with a paper butt hole" mean? I laughed at that and then realized I have never heard that phrase.:lol:


----------

